# ANyone residing in and around DIFC area?!



## s-IaM (May 29, 2012)

Hi folks,

Well i have been looking some one bed room apartment to dwell in DIFC area(as i coundt get any near WTC),anyone residing over there could you please share about living in DIFC.also how about Oasis tower ,Liberty house and park towers?as of now the former i could get a fully furnished and later two are unfurnished.can you please help me decide,my company only pays for accomadition and it shd be one bed room fully furnished one budget around 75k.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

have you tried checking in dubizzle already?


----------



## s-IaM (May 29, 2012)

Enzoo said:


> have you tried checking in dubizzle already?


thank you for your rep.
yuppp i tried already and selected these places,want to know how the place and anyone who is living in the above towers can tell about the pros and cons so that i can move into the apartment


----------



## szr (May 31, 2012)

Have you looked at buildings in the downtown area?


----------



## s-IaM (May 29, 2012)

szr said:


> Have you looked at buildings in the downtown area?


hi szr,
i looked in downtown,executive tower was fine for me...but i cdnt get a furnished 1bhk at that moment..then only i found the duplex one bhk in liberty house then now also saw oasis towers quite impressive n looks good.do u know ahow is the surrounding and that apartment,if any other knows also please share on the same,


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

s-IaM said:


> hi szr,
> i looked in downtown,executive tower was fine for me...but i cdnt get a furnished 1bhk at that moment..then only i found the duplex one bhk in liberty house then now also saw oasis towers quite impressive n looks good.do u know ahow is the surrounding and that apartment,if any other knows also please share on the same,


I am guessing not too many people on the forum live there, hence the lack of responses. Please do a search of the forum (search box at the top). There are some opinions about the buildings
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...litmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai-32.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/110284-limestone-house-difc.html

I didnt bother to read any more threads.
Also, PLEASE refrain from using SMS-speak and short forms ("cdnt", "u", "n"). Makes for difficult reading, the full form is not that difficult to type, and it is against the forum rules.


----------



## s-IaM (May 29, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I am guessing not too many people on the forum live there, hence the lack of responses. Please do a search of the forum (search box at the top). There are some opinions about the buildings
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...litmate-guide-renting-apartment-dubai-32.html
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/110284-limestone-house-difc.html
> 
> ...


thank you 4 ur response.wl check out.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

s-IaM said:


> Thank you for your response. Will check it out.


I fixed that for you since rsinner was kind enough to let you know about forum rules in the previous post.


----------



## s-IaM (May 29, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> I fixed that for you since rsinner was kind enough to let you know about forum rules in the previous post.


Thank You Jynxgirl for opening my eyes to know the forum rules.


----------

